# Time of year



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Well i must say this ,, we are heading into the most dreaded time of the yr ,, well for me anyway  :approve:  :approve: ,, the shadows are getting longer ,, the pool water is getting colder ,, and the sun is going down a little earleyer everyday ,, that means i need to start looking for my carhart jacket ,, in the next 2 weeks ,, I"LL NEED IT ,, lows in the 50's ,,, brrrrrrrrrrrr ,,, anyone got a peminant rv spot on the equator ,,, never have to change seasonal cloths there  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:      :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Time of year

this morning it was 65 and felt so good.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Time of year

When I got up this morning had to do a double take at the temp  58 outside  said no way until i went outside.  Fall was in the air here in Alabama today but bet summer will return


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Time of year

If it does ,, Nash send me a PM and let me know u'r sending it my way ,, i'l take all the upper 90's u don't want  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Time of year

Football about to get cranked up so the heat will too with all the bragging. :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Time of year

Dang it's been in the 40's to 50's at night all summer and in the low 60's all day here on the Washington/Oregon Coast.  We certainly haven't had to use our a/c since we were inland in the June timeframe.  

Go Bucks.  Maybe they can actually win the National Championship sometime.  2 tries in last 2 years and they were embarrassed both times.    Well since I'm really from Utah, lived in California, Illinois, and Oklahoma my chances are good I can root for somebody.  Maybe the Sooner's will beat the Horn's this year.   :laugh: 

Now Settle down Jim, Tex and all you Texans.  Just kidding.  NOT. :evil:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Time of year

Boomer sooneers over t. u.   I'm an Aggie...fightin Texas A&M University aggie.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Time of year

Well Jim I root for the Utah State aggie's if and when they are hot.  Not too often.  Go Bucks.  Did I mention I also lived in Ohio and my son's still live in Ohio.  

I'm flexible, I root for the Oklahoma State Cowboy's when they are doing good.

When I first started Full-time RVing I had a Texas drivers license and vehicle registration and claimed I was a Texas resident (3 years) so I guess I'm a Texan too. :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Time of year

OH NO, DL a Texan and drives a DIESEL DODGE to . Just maybe he been fooling us and he has a few oil wells also :question:  :question:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Time of year

I have to give my fellow Texans a good EXAMPLE.  Go Dodge.


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Time of year

I've got a Cummins in my mh.  Please don't tell me that makes me a Dodge person.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Time of year

No but a Cummins makes you a good guy.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Time of year

Think the cummins diesel smoke just addles the brain :laugh:  :laugh:    :evil:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Time of year

Nash...quit lieing under the exhaust pipe.


----------



## cwishert (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Time of year

Jim, 
Wait, What??????????  Nothing wrong with a cummins.  Go Dodge!  Or whatever!


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Time of year

go get a cat, that would solve all your problems   :bleh:  :approve:  :evil:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Time of year

Puuuurrrrrrrrrrr.  You mean like that?


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Time of year

yeah that the way it's sounds


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Time of year

Here kitty, kitty.  Nice LITTLE kitty. :evil:  :evil:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Time of year

My god...we all need to go camping or at least I do.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Time of year

Sure looks like it Jim by the post of late :laugh: . Guess as long as they are just sitting nothing goes wrong or we don't know.  Well there are some with batt problems but he didn't trust us to tell hin what was wrong   so he sent it to a shop that can't find the battery :laugh: Notice I am nice and not telling who :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Time of year

ok I READ BETWEEN THE LINES and yes I trust all of you who offer help, it was I who I didn't trust to do the work. I just don't like electrical things ie 12 v or 120v


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Time of year

SHOCKING  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
sorry could not resist  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Time of year

Now there you go Hollis :laugh: why did you think I was talking about you :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Re: Time of year

Nash I know it was shocking to you, but no one elseon the forim  is having batteries problems like I have been having.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 11, 2008)

Re: Time of year

Gee maybe if I had engine batteries in my 5er I'd be having SHOCKING problems too. :laugh:  :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

Re: Time of year

Yep, you would DL because while walking back to get in your fiver you would get very wet and we know water and electricity dont mix   :laugh:  :laugh:    :evil:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Re: Time of year

Hey Nash he may catch hail also :laugh:  :laugh:  Just think he would shock and catch hail doing it :laugh:  :laugh: . Just kidding Dl I hope one gets shock or have the battery trouble I am having


----------



## C Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

Re: Time of year

not to mention that he might get mugged while having to go from the truck to the fiver in a wal mart parking lot where he pulled in just to catch a few or even worse get that Dogde stolen and driven off with the fiver still hooked up and him in it.  Ah shoot he would be happy then cause he would be smelling them cummins fumes   :laugh:    :evil:


----------



## Shunpiker (Aug 12, 2008)

RE: Time of year

Who in their right MIND, goes to Texas in August.

:laugh:  

Who in their right Mind seriously considers moving to Texas in August.

  :approve: 

Who else is not in their RIGHT Mind?

 

Been trying to get to Texas since 1836, when Travis put out the call!

 

Really wanted to be one of the original 300, but was toooooooo young at the time.

 :angry: 

Where would you rather be in January & February??

 :question:   Minnesota OR TEXAS,,,,,,Been there, done that!

Everyone in favor of TEXAS, raise your hand!!!!!!!!!!! :approve:  :laugh:    :approve:     ,Well I couldn't find a hand.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Time of year

Hey Shunpiker, thanks for getting them there ol meanies off their naughty posts about me and my wonderful Dodge that has great smelling diesel smoke. :bleh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Time of year

Old come on DL , Nash wasn't being mean, just truthful :laugh:  you know how we love to teas you about your Dodge and the black smoke that comes from it. When I see that smoke it remind me of the old freight trains passing thru leaving a trail of black smoke :laugh:  :laugh: .


----------



## utmtman (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Time of year

Personally I prefer anywhere but texas any time of year.  LOL oh am I in trouble now.  Gonna spend my winter this year in Arizona and last year we spent it in Louisiana.


----------



## cwishert (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Time of year

O.K. You done done it!  A bad day in Texas is better than almost any day in most parts of Louisana. :angry:  :laugh:   Of course I'm just kidding.  I love the casinos.    :laugh:


----------



## Shunpiker (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Time of year

Hey DL, anything for a fellow Marine.  

I'm really resisting any comment about a dodgey, that's dodgey, not to be confused with dawgy, as in get a long little ---------. Nuthn's little in Texas, ceptn' me.  My Butt was built so close to the ground I get cactus rash. 

Utmman, Sure is a long ways around to get to that ocean front property in Arizona without going through TEXAS!

Texans as well as us wannabes, have long memories.  In case you have forgotten, does Remember the Alamo, ring any bells!  Remember Goliad.

EVERYTHING in TEXAS is bigger, including memories!!!!!,  Size does matter.

Happy Travels, ya'll.

Now back to that dodge.  My only memory of a dodge was when a fellow Marine Recruiter bought a new 1978 dodgey pickup, (non-diesel), and on the way home, the transmission literally fell out, and onto the street.  

He didn't drive that dodgey home that day.

Sorry DL.

However, there are two things my grandaddy wouldn't let on his farm.  A horse, because he grew up plow'n behind em.  And the other was a FORD.  He hated horses and fords.  Don't know why the ford, don't think he plowed, behind one.

DL, may your highs always come from your dodge diesel fumes.  

   :approve:  :laugh:


----------

